# Howdy, Newbie with an old Buck Stove



## lowborn (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey there everyone. We recently bought a 52 year old home with an old Buck Stove insert in a masonry fireplace. I've been on the fence on keeping it or removing it and today I had a chimney sweep come out to clean and inspect. He said he wouldn't clean unless we pulled the stove due to no liner and a lot of creosote. I'm trying to identify the model of the Buck to see if it has any resale value. I'm hoping you guys could help. I cannot find any serial or model number. The fan switch has two positions, manual and automatic, and there is no visible thermostat like I've seen on some Bucks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2017)

Not much resale value. Stoves of this vintage range from free to $100.


----------



## lowborn (Oct 27, 2017)

@begreen Can you tell anything from the picture about model or age?


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2017)

No, I'm not a Buck expert. It looks to be from the 70's but I could be wrong. This thread may be helpful to you. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/old-buck-stove-information-one-stop-resource.125611/


----------



## lowborn (Oct 27, 2017)

begreen said:


> No, I'm not a Buck expert. It looks to be from the 70's but I could be wrong. This thread may be helpful to you.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/old-buck-stove-information-one-stop-resource.125611/



@begreen I appreciate the info. I did find and read that post before I posted and I can tell mine is a triple-wall insert, but I couldn't tell much else. I pulled it out a little and it for sure looks like a slammer. I nor the sweep could see any sort of pipe coming up from it. Shucks


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2017)

It might be able to be made safe by adding a stainless liner, though it may need an 8" one. Most modern inserts take a more affordable and easier to install 6" liner. A modern stove will also burn less fuel.


----------



## bholler (Oct 29, 2017)

And it won't have the ridiculous set up of a fan on the back of the insert.


----------



## gsgood (Jan 6, 2018)

bholler said:


> And it won't have the ridiculous set up of a fan on the back of the insert.


Why does it have a fan blade on the outside of the back?


----------



## rox3406 (Jan 6, 2018)

Looks exactly like my buck 2700. Mine was a slammer for over 30 years. Inherited the house from my grandfather. Pulled it had the chimney cleaned and installed a liner. She keeps the place plenty warm. She does eat a lot of wood. I kept her for nastalga reasons. Just google buck 2700 all the manuals and parts are still available. Looks like a 2700 but could be a 2600,2700,2800. Depends on the door opening size. If you decide to keep her plan on splitting a lot of wood


----------



## rox3406 (Jan 6, 2018)

Also do a search on hearth lots of info on this site for that stove


----------



## gsgood (Jan 6, 2018)

rox3406 said:


> Looks exactly like my buck 2700. Mine was a slammer for over 30 years. Inherited the house from my grandfather. Pulled it had the chimney cleaned and installed a liner. She keeps the place plenty warm. She does eat a lot of wood. I kept her for nastalga reasons. Just google buck 2700 all the manuals and parts are still available. Looks like a 2700 but could be a 2600,2700,2800. Depends on the door opening size. If you decide to keep her plan on splitting a lot of wood



I use a pelleteer basket and burn pellets.


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2018)

gsgood said:


> Why does it have a fan blade on the outside of the back?


I honestly have no clue


----------



## rox3406 (Jan 6, 2018)

I tryed pellets only because a tractor supply just opened like half a mile from my house. Built a Pelletier copy and didn’t like it. At five bucks a bag and burning a bag every 24 hrs or so it just seamed more money than free wood. And I couldn’t get the heat like I can from wood. It’s hard to keep the house under 80 on wood in the old girl. But to each there own. Every set up is different


----------



## rox3406 (Jan 6, 2018)

The fan in the back is just the design. Not a good one at that. My grandpa had this insert for 30 years I knew of and never replaced the motor. When I converted her from slammer to liner. I just did it. New motor fan blade CPI unit and harness.


----------



## georgepds (Jan 9, 2018)

Tractor supply often carries bio bricks (compressed sawdust) that burn more like wood splits then the pellets will.

You might want to try those.


----------

